# Cervelo S1 Sizing Question..



## pearl0

Hello Everyone, 

I am new to cycling and to this forum but I am trying to learn quickly as I have been test riding bikes and doing some research I have pretty much settled on a Cervelo S1. I have had a chance to test ride it quickly in a 56cm knowing that it would be too small but there was no 58cm available at my LBS at the time.

I am almost 6' 3" with a 32" or 33" inseam and fairly normally proportioned. I am athleltic but slightly heavier since I lift weights. Approximately 205 lbs. I had the opportunity to have a different LBS quickly size me up on a 61cm Cervelo S1 and was told that that would be ideal and that a 58 would be too small, but I am a bit skeptical and would like to hear everyone's knowledgeable advice from here. 

I have to preface that I am a novice but I do no want to buy a frame that is too large and even though it felt okay, the 56 did not seem that far out of line and really make me skeptical about going all the way up to a 61cm at my height and reading that Cervelo frame are usually a little large anyway. I am going to try a 58cm at a different LBS to be sure, but would still appreciate people input as a sort of sanity check. Anyone around my size riding a 58cm or anything smaller?

All input is appreciated and I am looking forward to the input.

Thanks.


----------



## jpdigital

I'm not anywhere near your size but will give some advise based on experience.
First, how long of a test ride did you take (the longer ther better, at the very least insist on 20 miles or so)? And did the bike _feel right for you_?

_Generally_, if the bike's too big your elbows will want to stay locked, and will lead to neck & shoulder pain. If the bike's too small it may feel nervous & "twitchy" and you'll feel hunched over on it.

I'm as average as average gets. Average height: 5'8"/ average clothing: _always_ medium/average: shoe size 9 1/2 etc.... That said, at my height I have a 54cm S1 w/ 10cm stem, it feels fine. A couple weeks ago I had a LBS try to BS me into thinking I _needed_ a 51cm. I wasn't even there looking for a bike, and what they did was a complete turn-off. I think the BS they tried to feed me was for a few reasons: 
1) Seems like the local "style" is to run frames from slightly-to-rediculously small (I'm new to town & didn't know any better, I guess); 
2) I think the LBS thinks everyone who enters their shop automatically wants an aggressive race position;
3) They make assumptions that every rider has the same needs.

With that in mind, IMO, bike fitting is as much of an art as it is a science (as the saying goes). If you have choices of LBS's in your area that offer Cervélo, definatley go with the one who will listen to what your needs/wants are, and what you want to get out of both cycling & your Cervélo. If an LBS starts telling you what kind of cyclist you are, or why you _must_ have a more aggressive postion, or that you _will_ ride a certain way, take those as red-flags. On a good fitting the bike will look like an extension of you (and of what kind of rider you are), instead of like someone forced a look or style onto you that doesn't work. Kinda like the difference between a good haircut & a bad one, I guess. And being on it will just feel _right_.

Hopefully this helps you in getting started...


----------



## pearl0

Thanks for the input. I got the feeling that I was being sold on a large frame and was afraid that it was purely because the fitter was even larger than I and liked the idea of me having a very large frame. This may have only been my perception though and the fitter could have been completely in the right with me simply not knowing any better. Therefore I wanted to get some opinions here on general sizing for the bike before checking out another shop to get an opinion there.

I did test ride a Trek Madone full carbon at 58cm per recommendation from yet another LBS and the fit was okay for a short ride but that was of course a completely different frameset.

Thanks


----------



## parker3375

By your height, you need the 61 unless you wanna Jens Voigt that seatpost and have back issues. You sound fairly new to fitting procedures but the 61 will have a taller stack height and be better for you in the long run.


----------



## pearl0

Thanks for the info. You are definitely correct that I am new to the sizing aspect but unless I am wrong it would be better to err on the side of a slightly smaller frame and raise the seatpost and so on, then over-sizeed frame with a taller stack that requires that the stem be sloped down.

It seems to me that if I am somewhere in between then the smaller end frame would be easier to handle and show less flex than the much larger 61cm. 

I could be wrong but this is a learning experience. That is for sure.

Thanks


----------



## jaydub_u

Hi,
I am 6'0" and my inseam is 32" . I was fitted for a S1 in March and have been riding it on the avg. of 100 miles a week. I am 240 and I can tell you that the bike fits me perfect. It is a 56cm frame. I have been to another bike shop that also sell cervelo and they too, feel that the 56cm is the right size for me. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## dgittelman

I bought my Soloist Carbon last year and have been very happy with it. Before I went anywhere to take a test-ride I found self-sizing guidelines on the web; Competitive Cyclist and Wrench Science are both good, although CC has a little more individualized features built in to it based on riding style. You can measure yourself but having a partner measure you is easier and more accurate. 

When I finally went into the LBS I knew my proper frame, handlebar, and stem size. The bike-fitter told me he had never fitted anyone so quickly; about 30-40 minutes to get the seat and handlebar position right.

Take your time and do it more than once. Remember the woodworking adage: Measure twice, cut once.


----------



## pedalsquares

I'm in between sizes on the S1's. I'm 5'9", so I'm nowhere near your size. I checked them out a few years ago, and found that I could go with a 51 or a 54, and the difference was really a question of taste. I did another test ride on a 51 today. For the first half mile or so, I was thinking what a tiny bike it was. Regardless, it was really comfortable, and responded perfectly. I'm going to try the 54 when they get one in, but the 51 might be the one.

It's not just the size, though, it's the whole frame. If I sit on a bike and don't immediately think it's mine, then there's about zero chance it'll come home with me. You just have to take it for a ride to know. There's simply no other way.


----------



## dgittelman

Actually I'm about 5'9.5", so about your same size. I went with the 51 cm frame due to comfort, less reached out. However I agree that a smaller frame would likely have less flex but clearly is a bit lighter.


----------



## pearl0

Thank you for all the feedback from everyone. I settled on the 58cm S1 last week and haven't looked back. Definitely the right choice. I preliminarily sized it up and have put about 60-70 miles on it. I will go back to have it properly fit shortly. 

In short I love the feel of this bike so far.

Paul


----------



## father_of_4

*Wow!*



dgittelman said:


> Actually I'm about 5'9.5", so about your same size. I went with the 51 cm frame due to comfort, less reached out. However I agree that a smaller frame would likely have less flex but clearly is a bit lighter.


I am your height and the shop I went to today thinks that I need a 56cm.... They only had
a 56cm on the floor. Wonder if that makes any difference....

I was looking for a 54cm. They didn't have one.... Here buy the 56cm.... Need to keep looking.

bob


----------

